

The C. elegans Lifespan Machine - elkingtowa
http://www.lifespanmachine.org

======
eurleif
Interesting. Incidentally, it looks like the author, Nicholas Stroustrup, is
the son of Bjarne Stroustrup, the creator of C++.[0]

[0][https://parasol.tamu.edu/bjarnefest/](https://parasol.tamu.edu/bjarnefest/)
"A son, Nicholas, was born in Meyersville."

